# Can someone help me locate the location of this swimming pool in Abu Dhabi?



## Noora_78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello,

Can someone recognize the location of swimming pool in ?

I have been there once, I totally forgot the name and location. they have very nice spa as well

Thanks


----------

